# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  الشيخ محمد جميل زينو

## محمد طه شعبان

• ولد في مدينة حلب في سوريا عام 1925م، الموافق 1344هـ
• لما بلغ من العمر عشر سنين تقريباً التحق بمدرسة خاصة وتعلم القراءة والكتابة.
• انتسب إلى مدرسة (دار الحفاظ) وبقي فيها خمس سنوات حفظ خلالها القرآن غيباً مع التجويد.
• دخل مدرسة في حلب كانت تسمى (الكلية الشرعية التجهيزية) وثم أصبحت (الثانوية الشرعية)، وهي تابعة للأوقاف الإسلامية، وكانت تدرس العلوم الشرعية والعصرية: ودرس فيها التفسير، والفقه الحنفي، والنحو، والصرف، والتاريخ والحديث وعلومه، وغيرها من العلوم الشرعية.
ومن العلوم العصرية درس فيها الفيزياء، والكيمياء، والرياضيات، واللغة الفرنسية، وغيرها من العلوم التي برع فيها المسلمون قديماً كعلم الجبر مثلاً.
• حصل على شهادة المدرسة عام 1948م، ونال الشهادة الثانوية العامة، ودخل دار المعلمين في حلب، وعمل مدرساً لمدة 29 سنة تقريباً
• ثم ترك التدريس. وجاء بعمرة إلى مكة عام 1399هـ، وتعرف على سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز، وعرف أن عقيدته سلفية، فاعتمده مدرساً في الحرم المكي وقت الحج، ولما انتهى موسم الحج أرسله إلى الأردن للدعوة إلى الله، فذهب، ومكث في مدينة " الرمثا " في جامع صلاح الدين، فكان إماماً وخطيباً ومدرساً للقرآن، وكان يزور المدارس الإعدادية ويوجه الطلاب إلى عقيدة التوحيد، فكانوا يتقبلونها بقبول حسن.
• وفي شهر رمضان من عام 1400هـ جاء بعمرة إلى مكة، وبقي إلى بعد الحج ثم عمل مدرساً بدار الحديث الخيرية بمكة المكرمة، ودرّس التفسير، والتوحيد، والقرآن الكريم وغيرها من الدروس.
• أصدر رسائل صغيرة، مختصرة، وبسيطة، كان لها قبول في جميع بلاد العالم، وقد ترجم بعضها إلى الإنجليزية، والفرنسية، والبنغالية، والأندنوسية، والتركية، والأوردية، وغيرها من اللغات، وسماها: (سلسلة التوجيهات الإسلامية) وصلت إلى أكثر من عشرين رسالة طبع منها مئات الآلاف، وأكثرها مجانية
• توفي - رحمه الله - يوم الجمعة 1/ 11 (ذو القعدة) /1431هـ

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

http://majles.alukah.net/t147000/

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

رحمه الله ، كتبه سهلة ونافعة .

----------


## رشيد الكيلاني

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة انتفع الناس من مؤلفاته وكتبه كثيرا

----------

